# Ciao!



## phantom79 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello guys. My name is Michele and I'm from Teramo, Italy. 
I work as master electrician and light designer for many italian companies. I'm interested in sound reinforcement too. I found this site surfing the internet to find informations about some old light-desk. 
Ciao a tutti!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome Michelle! Most of us are in the U.S. and Australia. However we have members scattered all over the world from Saudi Arabia to Israel. Personally I find conversations with technicians from other parts of the world (where the equipment and approaches are often different) fascinating.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 7, 2008)

phantom79 said:


> Hello guys. My name is Michele and I'm from Teramo, Italy.
> I work as master electrician and light designer for many italian companies. I'm interested in sound reinforcement too. I found this site surfing the internet to find informations about some old light-desk.
> Ciao a tutti!



Buongiorno Michele, and welcome to the ControlBooth!

This is certainly a good place to share your knowledge and pick up a few tips regarding design and new fixtures. This is a pretty friendly crowd, and you will be a nice addition to the cast and crew!

I work at Apollo Design Technology, and have visited the SIB show in Rimini several times. Your country is a beautiful place, and I look forward to coming back. (Driving through Rome during rush hour was not a very good idea, however.  )

Thanks again for introducing yourself, Michele.


Grazie,


----------

